# Litter development



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

This might not be the right subsection but I figured it was closest. I've said this before many times and I'll say it again. I'm not interested in breeding. However I'm interested in seeing how babies develop day to day so I was wondering if one of you guys could post daily pictures from birth to 6 weeks? I know it might be a long shot but I've always wanted to know how they grow and what changes come each day


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually have a page on my website with pics  I'll prob update it some in the next few days with new pics but it shows all the baby changes.

http://www.onceuponamischief.com/baby-development

On my facebook page I take an insane amount of pics as well
https://www.facebook.com/onceuponamischief/photos/

If you go to a litter album you can pretty much follow them from birth on. 

Though I admit once they get older I usually fade out the pics as much as they don't change that much and it becomes harder to take. So often the pics I do take just end up on the page and not in the albums lol

This is my most current babies. They are 12 days old and just started opening their eyes. I'm very into this litter so there will be tons of pics if you want to follow along & see how they grow up!
They are Dumbo Blacks & Blues. All the boys are Rex, the girls are Standard.
https://www.facebook.com/786145668167049/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1144798145635131

Here are a couple more:
https://www.facebook.com/786145668167049/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1118243504957262
https://www.facebook.com/786145668167049/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1043690379079242
which continues some here: https://www.facebook.com/786145668167049/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1051635401618073

And there are more


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

The first paragraph of that first link made me giggle since its pretty much the exact wording I used here lol. Thank you moonkissed those links were exactly what I was looking for.


----------

